# Overclocking 560 TI Fps drop



## purplesuit1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Im trying to overclock my 560 ti but whenever i increase gpu clock or shader clock or anything my fps drops in the benchmark program i am using. Could someone explain to me why this is happening?

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I can't imaging any need to OC a 560ti but the most likely cause would be the GPU can't take the OC and a underpowered PSU could be contributing to that effect.
PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## purplesuit1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Corsair 750w psu
asus p8z68 motherboard
8gb ram
intel i5 2500k 
evga 560 ti

Even when i increase the increments very slightly it is dropping the fps.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You have adequate power, unless the PSU is defective, so I have to assume the GPU doesn't like the OC.


----------



## purplesuit1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Ive seen youtube videos of people overclocking this gpu though. is there anything i can do or no?


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Unless you have the _exact same hardware_ as the people in the videos, you aren't going to get the same results. The only thing I can conclude is that you may be OCing it incorrectly


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Why do you want/need to OC a 560ti GPU?


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

The max I can get my 560ti to is 940mhz on the core. It really makes little to no difference being overclocked, that's why currently its at its stock speed. The only real difference is in benchmarks and some games benefit. I do get better fps when overclocked, but the margin is small.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

The same hardware makes no difference, every cpu and gpu has slight differences due to how they are made. 980 is the best I have seen a 560Ti overclocked to and this was using some sort of water n ice cooling.

But as Johnny1982 has said and what everyone else who overclocks the car too is about 940.

I know the asus 560Ti cards overclock well but not sure about the evga.

I never overclock graphics cards, I dont see the point I always buy the factory overclocked versions if there are any.


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

Tyree said:


> I can't imaging any need to OC a 560ti





greenbrucelee said:


> I never overclock graphics cards, I dont see the point I always buy the factory overclocked versions if there are any.


Why not OC your card? He clearly wants to make it faster, and maybe he is using benchmarks for results also, not just testing if he managed to OC properly. :think: 560Ti is not that powerful it wouldn't need overclocking :wink:

Factory overclocked cards are not overclocked, those are just 20mHz "boosted" up. Overclocking is gaining notable boost in performance.

Try leaving the memory clocks alone, or if you haven't tried, go for the memory clock next and see if you gain any increase.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OC'ing voids warranties. OC may show a boost in benchmarks but we can't see bench marks.


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

It voids warranties and it also reduces lifespan of the card. But those are the risks you have to accept when you even consider overclocking.


----------

